# BEST 22RIFLE AND SCOPE SET UP FOR SQUIRRLES



## FLEX504

Would like to know yalls opinion. Whats the best
22rifle and scope set up to use for squirrel hunting?
Also the price and where to buy from. please keep any response about squirrel hunting with 22 rifle and scope and prices
THANKS!


----------



## Cambo

FLEX504 said:


> Would like to know yalls opinion. Whats the best
> 22rifle and scope set up to use for squirrel hunting?
> Also the price and where to buy from. please keep any response about squirrel hunting with 22 rifle and scope and prices
> THANKS!


Rifle: Anything that works!
Scope: Anything that works!
Price: cheap!!

I have a Browning "T" bolt that I bought in...(can't remember, too long ago), I have a Leupold 4x on it. The barrel is floated. Still puts the bullets in about the same hole at tree top level. Great squirrel rig,

I personally like my home built .32 cal. poor-boy Flintlock. That thing is so accurate those country rats climb out of the trees with their front paws up. :wink:


----------



## Gohon

The two rifles I reach for when squirrel hunting are a Marlin model 60 bought at Wally World for about $100 and a Savage Mark II bought at the same place for I believe around $160. Both wear nothing more than a Simmons 3x9 A/O 22 Mag scope which can still be bought at Natchez for $55 as they are closing out this line. Simmons new line of scopes are greatly improved over the old ones but so far I haven't seen the new 22 Mag offered with A/O which is important to me. Not a big fan of Simmons, though that might change in the future but the 22 mag line is a great little scope for the price. The Marlin is stock but on the Savage I did do a shim job and spring replacement which brought the trigger pull down to about 3 pounds. Prior to that the Savage had a terrible trigger pull. The information on how to do the shim and spring replacement can be found at RimFire Central and anyone that knows which end of a screw driver to hold can do it. The Marlin is not so easy to work on and though the trigger is not that great it is okay. When squirrel hunting I use nothing but subsonic ammo and both guns will group PMC Moderators, Aguila SE, Remington Subsonic, and Wolf Match target into a group that can be covered by a nickel on a calm day and a quarter on a windy day at 50 yards. The Savage doesn't extract the Wolf ammo very well so when this brick I now have is gone I won't buy more. When a little more punch is needed I go to Winchester SS, CCI Green Tag, CCI Velocitors, and CCI SGB as both guns like these for tight groups. I limit my shots at squirrels to 50-60 yards so the subsonics are my favorite as they shoot tight and are much quieter than standard 22 ammo. If I think my shots are going to be longer than 60 yards for squirrels I step up to the 22 Magnum.


----------



## t_lowe_3081

ruger 10/22, best rimfires made! love both mine dearly!


----------



## 4star

Yup I have a Ruger 10/22 with an old tasco that was laying around the house....I love the gun.


----------



## williamdtipton

I just paid $150 for a stevens bolt action HMR17 from walmart.
Then got a pretty decent Simmons scope over at Dicks sporting goods on sale for $20.

I got a box of CCI hollow points (havent heard the greatest about these, but going to try them out anyway), and a box of Federal V-Shoks.

The total with tax was about $200.
Not too bad


----------



## the_rookie

This may soudn out of porportion but stick with a competition grade .177 going 650 fps air rifle and put a 4-12X32 air rifle scope on it. Pinpoint accuracy at 30 yards


----------



## Remington 7400

Ruger 10/22

I shoot the Federal Wally world Bulk packed 36 grain HP.

When the leaves come off I reach for my .17 HMR for the exetended range, with this you can kill a squirrel at 150 yards if you can get off a steady shot.


----------



## Bore.224

I use a Ruger 10/22 in 22 Magnum with a Bushnell 1.5-4X scope. I use this rifle for all kinds of varmints as well its great! Is this the best dont know ? But when I squeeze the trigger critters fall dead.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I use a Thompson Classic. Great accuracy, steel and walnut construction. It feels like a real gun. I had a 10/22 before it and was not impressed as it felt like a toy, and the magazines were terrible (in my opinion, some swear by them). I think they've dropped the classic now in favor of the r-55, just an improved model in more calibers. Check them out, they wont dissapoint. http://www.tcarms.com/TC_HTML/TC_Semi01.htm


----------



## gray squirrel

i like the .17 HMR but that is my ooppition :strapped: :strapped: :strapped: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## mach

I have a Marlin 917 .17 mach 2 with Tasco 3x4x40 ao scope and it gets them out to 100 yds no problem


----------

